# A few more of Melissa



## Crickett (Jun 17, 2012)

My neighbor's daughter came back over again the other day so I could work on my studio lighting. I think these came out a little better than the 1st set I posted. 

This pose was not really intentional. She was waiting for me to readjust my tripod & I caught her playin' w/ her hair. Which is a habit she always does.



Melissa B&W 6356 by Crickett30, on Flickr 

This one I wanted just a head shot & the empty space next to her. We may add some text in the blank space later. 



Melissa B&W 6347 by Crickett30, on Flickr


This one is a pose from my book. I wanted to see if  could recreate it & play around w/ how the light effected her face. I really like this one. To me it's a more artsy portrait & not just an ordinary portrait. I also have a B&W version on my Flickr page. 



Melissa 6366 by Crickett30, on Flickr

As always C&C is welcomed!


----------



## Marilee (Jun 17, 2012)

Very good!  I love the last one!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 17, 2012)

I like the lighting better on these Crickett.  You keep at it and you'll get the lighting mastered.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes ma'am!  Looking real good!  Nice job!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like you're getting 'em dialed in!  

Too many folks don't think about enough space to  crop for different sizes, add text, or crop for that new Facebook header photo...  Way to think in advance!


----------



## mattellis2 (Jun 17, 2012)

she looks like jewel.


----------



## quinn (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice Crickett!You did do some studying up on the lighting!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2012)

Marilee said:


> Very good!  I love the last one!



Thank you! That is my favorite too! She wasn't comfortable at first! She had a hard time trying to keep a serious face! But she finally was able to compose herself long enough for the shot! 



Hoss said:


> I like the lighting better on these Crickett.  You keep at it and you'll get the lighting mastered.
> 
> Hoss



Thank you very much Hoss! I don't think I've quite mastered it yet but I think I'm getting there! I still need more practice! Luckily she has shown these to her friends & now they all are asking for me to do their photos! 



wvdawg said:


> Yes ma'am!  Looking real good!  Nice job!



Thanks Dennis!



rip18 said:


> Looks like you're getting 'em dialed in!
> 
> Too many folks don't think about enough space to  crop for different sizes, add text, or crop for that new Facebook header photo...  Way to think in advance!



Thanks Rip! 

I'm gonna add text once I get another editing program! W/ the iPhoto I can't add things like that. Or I just haven't figured out how to do it.  



mattellis2 said:


> she looks like jewel.



Thanks! 


quinn said:


> Very nice Crickett!You did do some studying up on the lighting!



Thanks Quinn! BriarPatch gave me some very helpful tips!


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jun 18, 2012)

wow


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 18, 2012)

Great Photo Crickett...!!!!


----------



## Alicyn (Jun 18, 2012)

Cool pics


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking good Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2012)

WELLS8230 said:


> wow



Thanks! 



laskerknight said:


> Great Photo Crickett...!!!!



Thank you! 



Alicyn said:


> Cool pics



So now are you gonna sit & let me get some "cool pics" of you? 



Lee Woodie said:


> Looking good Crickett



Thank you Lee!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 19, 2012)

Slow to get to the party!!!

Lighting is much better in these...  Those catch lights are showing up now!  I believe that these are slightly overexposed ... try backing off on the lights a little ....

Keep practicing ... it will all come together .....


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Slow to get to the party!!!
> 
> Lighting is much better in these...  Those catch lights are showing up now!  I believe that these are slightly overexposed ... try backing off on the lights a little ....
> 
> Keep practicing ... it will all come together .....



Better late than never! 
Thank you for all your help! My model is very cooperative & is always willing to help me practice. She's loving the camera attention.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 19, 2012)

The last 2 are wonderfully expressive; the smile on 2, and the 'mystery' look of the third.  
Nicely done!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 19, 2012)

You have a great subject with a beautiful smile.You are starting to get the poses and lighting together.Keep at it


----------

